

I want a domain for my IP NOW! - oxplot
http://blog.oxplot.com/2012/03/rompee-i-want-domain-for-my-ip-now.html

======
mooism2
Title of linked page: _I want a domain for my IP NOW!_

Title here on HN: _I want an IP for my domain NOW_

Pls fix.

